# Worst Ninja films of all time.



## c_wong428 (Sep 20, 2006)

You've all seen them, those terrible, terrible 80's films with dolph lundgren or "famous" actors in them. I enjoy watching them becuase they are so bad it hurts. So roll them out, hell even a vague, general description will suffice 

Here are my selections:

9 Deaths Of The Ninja

Pray For Death

All of the "American Ninja" films

Ninja Wars

Ninja in The Deadly Trap

Chinese Super Ninjas


Any bad ninja films are acceptable, even if the merely feature ninjas.!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2006)

I remember some of those American Ninja things, they were horrible.

I can't really think of any other bad ninja movies, I mean... Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles was great!


----------



## c_wong428 (Sep 20, 2006)

Lol, it had camp value, thats for sure. Lol, chinese super ninjas is so funny, the name alone is hilarious, let alone the film.


----------



## Roy (Sep 20, 2006)

I never really saw Ninja films to begin with


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2006)

It isn't really a ninja film, but it had the word ninja's in the title.

Surf Ninja's.  That movie totally sucked.  Rob Schneider was in it.  A kid defeated his opponents with a game gear or something.  Awful, completely awful.


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 20, 2006)

tobiume said:
			
		

> It isn't really a ninja film, but it had the word ninja's in the title.
> 
> Surf Ninja's.  That movie totally sucked.  Rob Schneider was in it.  A kid defeated his opponents with a game gear or something.  Awful, completely awful.



I love watching that awesomly bad movie.
*3 ninjas* series anyone?


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Sep 20, 2006)

3 Ninjas.

I only saw it because the four-year-old boy I was babysitting was really into ninjas at the time.  And his dad got him the movie.  I watched about half of it before I just got fed up and went on the computer.

It was so horrible...And I found out that there were sequels.


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 20, 2006)

One with Hulk Hogan


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2006)

I saw 3 ninja's also.  3 little kids were taught karate by their grandfather and defeated a terrorist organization.  HAHA, that is an awful premise; isn't it?  It definitely is a crappy film, not as crappy as Surf Ninja's though.

Note:  Out of all the Avatar/Sig combos that I have seen....your's is the best combination Sakura.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 20, 2006)

Surf Ninjas, 3 Ninjas (Kick Back! ), and the TMNT movies are all bad movies, but I love them all. 

The entire American Ninja series, however, is the kind of bad that just gives me a headache. Bad, bad, bad.


----------



## Spidey (Sep 20, 2006)

oh my god. The american ninja movie were freaking terrible. 

When I was little, surf ninjas and 3 ninjas were like two of my favorite movies, and probably one of the reasons I got into martial arts (and also made me want a game gear). But watching them now...yeah, they suck... And it was only recently I found out about rob Schneider...hahahaha

those were the days..


----------



## c_wong428 (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes, i had luckily forgotten all about 3 ninja films. The thing i always found funny was that 3 ten year old, or however old they were, could beat people who trained for years upon years in the art of ninjutsu, or whatever madcap martialart they used in the film. truly terrible films.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 21, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Surf Ninjas, 3 Ninjas (Kick Back! ), and the TMNT movies are all bad movies, but I love them all.
> 
> The entire American Ninja series, however, is the kind of bad that just gives me a headache. Bad, bad, bad.



The first TMNT is fucking priceless HOW DARE YOU EVEN BREATH ON THAT MOVIE. Seriously tho, it was like the first Batman movie.

I loved Surf Ninjas, still do and I am going to go rent it right now, or when Hollywood video opens >.>

3 Ninjas was bad, but I watched it as a kid and loved it.

Any american movie with Ninjas is usually craptastic


----------



## Futagokage (Sep 21, 2006)

Not only american ninja, all US movies about ninjas in 80's 90's are really bad, many martial arts movies only have the word ninja in the title.

I remamber with nostalgic feelings Ninja turtles, but it was bad.


----------



## narutorulez (Sep 21, 2006)

every US ninja movie and especially 3 ninjas!

but that ninja movie from 1983 was pretty funny, what was it called now again? ....hmm i think it was something like wrath of the ninja

a funny thing in that movie was that the ninja guy allways said Ninjah! like first ninj then AHHH
the way of the ninjaaaaah


----------



## Hat Hair (Sep 21, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> I can't really think of any other bad ninja movies, I mean... Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles was great!



Yes, it was, and anyone that says otherwise is not my friend. A worse fate cannot possibly be imagined, so don't bother trying.

I really want to see Surf Ninjas, if only out of a morbid curiosity. You know what would be so cool ? If Adult Swim showed Surf Ninjas on a Saturday. I'm going to have to e-mail them with that idea.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 21, 2006)

All 3 Ninjas movies, I just saw one of the movies a few months ago and realized how truly horrible they were. Surf Ninjas was really bad too, That metal-faced guy had to be one of the lamest bad guys I've ever seen in a movie.


----------



## Spidey (Sep 21, 2006)

oh man, does anyone remember the song they sang at the end of surf ninja. I can't think of it for the life of me.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Sep 21, 2006)

Hat Hair said:
			
		

> Yes, it was, and anyone that says otherwise is not my friend. A worse fate cannot possibly be imagined, so don't bother trying.
> 
> I really want to see Surf Ninjas, if only out of a morbid curiosity. You know what would be so cool ? If Adult Swim showed Surf Ninjas on a Saturday. I'm going to have to e-mail them with that idea.



Oh God, if there's one thing I don't want to see on my anime night it's a shitty ninja movie.  Please ask them to ruin some other night.  Like Sunday.  After Venture Bros.


----------



## King Bookah (Sep 22, 2006)

Does Ninja Ressurection count? Worst movie ever.  They even used the name to trick you into thinking it was a sequel to Ninja Scroll.


----------



## c_wong428 (Sep 22, 2006)

I seem to have released the inner Ninja out of all!?

they should release a box set off these films, the camp value is through the roof, not to mention chic.


----------



## AnimeFreak~71 (Sep 23, 2006)

I hate the three ningas knuckle up movies. Ya, whatever there called they really suck and make me wanna yawn. So boring!


----------

